# Community Help: Check the Help Files, then come here to ask! > Technical >  Do-follow and no-follow links

## Olivia Simmons

If a site has do-follow links and no no-follow links, will it affect the website and what impression will it have on search engine's result pages?

----------


## SpywareDr

https://youtu.be/paOwA20w9zk

----------


## Olivia Simmons

Thanks for your response, I will check on it.

----------


## SpywareDr

You're welcome!

----------

